# Recommendations from 2021 Soil Test Result?



## Victory Green (Aug 5, 2019)

Below are my Soil Test from 2020 & 2021. Can you guys help me with what to put down this season? I also had Dallisgrass last season so I'm expecting it to be here this season.

2020 I put down:
Lime once in June & once in October. Both Calcitic Lime 6 bags (50lb bags) 
19-19-19 in July and August. Both .5 Nitrogen per 1000sq ft.
Some RGS, AIr-8, & Humic from Green County Fert.



2021 Soil Test


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I found this guide to fertilization for Arkansas lawns. Maybe it will be useful.
https://www.uaex.edu/publications/PDF/FSA-2114.pdf
It recommends 3-5 lb/1000 sq of N for Bermudagrass, May-September. Last year it seems you only applied 1 lb for the whole year. Any reason why so little?

You could use the 19-19-19 for a 1 lb/1000 sq ft of N, P, and K. That would take care of P. To meet the soil test recommendations you still would need 4 more lb/1000 sq of K and 3 more lb/1000 sq ft of N. If you can find sulfate of potassium 0-0-50, you could apply that in 4 applications and then you could finish the nitrogen with a nitrogen only fertilizer in 3 applications.


----------



## Victory Green (Aug 5, 2019)

Thanks for the link!!

I guess it was the late start on applying and just busy life. Last night I apply the last of the 19-19-19 I had, which was a little more than .5lb per 1000.
Should I buy 19-19-19 again or is there something else i should get? I will look for the sulfate of potassium 0-0-50


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Don't over apply phosphorus. You have met the recommendation on phosphorus so look for something else. Maybe you'll find a fertilizer with just nitrogen and potassium. There is also muriate of potassium which is usable if you can't find SOP.


----------

